# Windy Hill phun Phrags



## abax (Mar 3, 2016)

I just received my bday order from sweet Marilyn. 

besseae flavum
Mountain Maid (yellow)
Rosy Gem 'Roseum'
pearcei 
sedenii var candidulum bonus plant

All are absolutely beautiful and the cleanest plants I've
ever seen...not a spot or cut leaf tip to be found. Marilyn
is the best Phrag. vendor to work with I've ever encountered. :clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Justin (Mar 3, 2016)

Nice haul!


----------



## MaryPientka (Mar 3, 2016)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## blondie (Mar 3, 2016)

Very nice group of plants especially the besseae flavum


----------



## trdyl (Mar 3, 2016)

Happy Birthday Angela!

You've finally got a yellow besseae!


----------



## NYEric (Mar 3, 2016)

Happy B-day.
Nice haul. How big is the candidulum?


----------



## eggshells (Mar 3, 2016)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Migrant13 (Mar 3, 2016)

Excellent...looking forward to photos of these in bloom.


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 3, 2016)

Happy Birthday, Angela! I'm glad you treated yourself to some excellent plants!


----------



## abax (Mar 3, 2016)

Thank you all. I'm soooo pleased with the order. The
sedenii is in a 2.25" pot with two small growths and very
healthy. The other four are quite large 4" and 5" pots
that will soon need to be potted up. I'll have to look up candidulum to see what it looks like.

Ted, WOOHOO, yes I finally got a really nice sized besseae flavum!


----------



## troy (Mar 4, 2016)

Great haul except the flavum thing, bessea are red!!! hahaha


----------



## trdyl (Mar 4, 2016)

troy said:


> Great haul except the flavum thing, bessea are red!!! hahaha



Not all fortunately! They would be a bit boring if the were all red.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Mar 4, 2016)

She does grow super clean plants. 
I love it! 

Happy Birthday! 
I want to try phrag. pearcei one day.


----------



## abax (Mar 4, 2016)

One day in the not too distant future the pearcei can be
divided Happy. It's a big plant in a 6" pot. Shall I tag it
for you???


----------

